# Vehículo autoguiado con motor paso-paso



## Kuik89 (Ene 20, 2011)

Hola!

Soy estudiante de Ingeniería Electrónica y estoy empezando a hacer el Proyecto Final de Carrera, que va a consistir en un sistema de autoguiado (el principio de funcionamiento es similar a lo que aparece aquí 



)

Lo más difícil es empezar, porque empiezo casi casi desde cero sin ninguna "guía".

En primer lugar he de implementar el circuito del motor paso-paso que se encargará de hacer que mi vehículo se desplace.
Me gustaría que me dijerais de dónde puedo sacar información para diseñarlo.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Pelelalo (Ene 20, 2011)

Te paso una imagen en la que se muestra el circuito de un robot araña. Se puede obtener de internet y representa bastante bien la idea del proyecto tuyo.

Se basa en unos sensores LDR capaces de determinar luz-oscuridad (igual que la linea del suelo, ya que con un potenciometro puedes ajustarlos). A continuación la información se  introduce en un PIC, que es el que maneja los servos de acuerdo a lo que obtiene de estos sensores.






http://www.robotic-lab.com/tutorial_robot_spider/19.jpg


----------



## unmonje (Ene 20, 2011)

jajajaj.....No comparto....Lo mas dificil es terminarlo !!!


----------



## Pelelalo (Ene 20, 2011)

unmonje dijo:


> jajajaj.....No comparto....Lo mas dificil es terminarlo !!!



juer además de verdad.


----------

